
Why Uber and Other Tech Companies Are Spreading Across the Bay to Oakland - muddyrivers
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-23/why-uber-and-other-tech-companies-are-spreading-across-the-bay-to-oakland
======
rw2
Is there a safety factor in Oakland? From what I understand, there are way
higher crime in Oakland compared to San Francisco which explains the price
differential in square feet.

------
gaius
In what way is Uber a "tech company"? Is every company with an app tech now?
Like Pizza Hut?

